# A Glimmer of Hope...



## nekweather (Dec 12, 2011)

As a skier, I know the frustration that's been building within each and everyone of us when it comes to looking at daily model runs, watching the jetstream meander without respect for our prayers and looking at the cold air locked far to the north raising our blood pressure.:uzi: BUT - I just stumbled upon this chart from the Northeast Regional Climate Center. While it won't provide any relief from the depression we've been experiencing thus far this season - it does however, provide hope that the future for big east coast bombs may be on the rise...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Check out the two linear trend lines. The blue represents all Nor'easter storms regardless of strength, and the red on the bottom represents strong Nor'easter storms having 52 mph winds or greater.

Northeast Kingdom Weather - www.nekweather.net --- Have You become a facebook fan YET??
Head over to http://www.facebook.com/pages/Northeast-Kingdom-Weather/112722855410902


----------



## billski (Dec 12, 2011)

I think it has something to do with the jobless rate.






or maybe the housing market





Or it could be inflation


----------



## billski (Dec 12, 2011)

*Graphing state of mind..*

Since I'm in a graphing state of mind, in 1966, was one of the worst years on record on Mt. Mansfield.  You'll notice a great big pop around christmas, but it muddled along after that.







But today is rather sad.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 12, 2011)

Let's hope for some 06-07 rebound magic.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 12, 2011)

billski said:


> Since I'm in a graphing state of mind, in 1966, was one of the worst years on record on Mt. Mansfield.  You'll notice a great big pop around christmas, but it muddled along after that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is not even close to one of the worst years on record...


----------

